# Dehydration vs Freeze Dried - good explanation



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I am still new enough to this prepper stuff to need basic information. This link has a good explanation of dehydrated and freeze dried processes.
And.. it points out that either process will lose vitamins... so don't forget to pack vitamins.

I think I would like a mix of freeze dried and dehydrated foods.

Dehydrated vs Freeze-Dried Food | The ReadyBlog


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I do a lot of dehydrating. We also pick up a freeze dried "pouch" of something whenever we go to Cabela's, Gander Mtn, or wherever. They are a bit spendy but one or two a month won't break us and the stockpile grows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good reminder about storing vitamins Dinah. And thanks for the link.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For a short time MRE's had some Freeze died fruits in them, the stuff was great. No reason was ever given why they where removed.


----------

